# Past Ship Mates



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

Any information on Chief Engineer Norman Pollock served with
H.C.Sleigh Melbourne 1962/ 1972 born Glasgow
Any information on Captain Tom Shepherd served with Guan.Guan
M.V Golden Wonder early 1970's
Any information on Murray Greenwood worked with Fender Care
Ship to Ship transfers late 1990's
Any information on Captain Roger MacDonald served with Straits
Steam Singapore early 1970's
All information gratefully recieved. Gerry Carmichael ( rtd MFG)


----------



## dwoc (Dec 26, 2011)

I knew NORM quite well here in MELBOURNE but I believe he passed away maybe more than 12years ago - still with his Scottish brogue
he was quite active in the local branch of the Institute of Marine Engineers and had a small business involved in the repair of fuel pumps and injectors.
A very nice bloke


----------



## Gerard Carmichael (Mar 24, 2009)

dwoc said:


> I knew NORM quite well here in MELBOURNE but I believe he passed away maybe more than 12years ago - still with his Scottish brogue
> he was quite active in the local branch of the Institute of Marine Engineers and had a small business involved in the repair of fuel pumps and injectors.
> A very nice bloke


Thanks for info on Norman Pollock, have tried to trace him for years
since we worked in HC Sleigh's. would be grateful for any more info
where he stayed. Many Thanks ( Email [email protected])
are you on Sype ?


----------



## dwoc (Dec 26, 2011)

sorry but have no other info on Norm


----------

